
Flexbox Patterns: Build user interfaces with CSS flexbox - micaeloliveira
http://www.flexboxpatterns.com
======
mdorazio
Flexbox is great, but honestly I'm not going to spend any time trying to
master it until IE supports it well. I know there are workarounds with
conditional styling rules and other fallbacks, but that just means I would
need to write more code instead of less. Hopefully IE11 will patch some of the
bugs and then when IE 8+9 finally drop to a small enough percentage of share
in another year or so, it will be time to jump on the flexbox bandwagon.

~~~
juliangoldsmith
You could always use a polyfill:
[https://github.com/10up/flexibility](https://github.com/10up/flexibility)

~~~
ncallaway
I just discovered this yesterday. I'm excited to dig in and make sure it works
well, but if it does it's very likely that we'll start using flexbox in our
production stuff sooner rather than later.

------
indubitably
This is a great tutorial, but why obfuscate the CSS as SCSS? In most cases
here there’s essentially nothing gained.

~~~
bobwaycott
How exactly is SCSS an _obfuscation_ of CSS?

~~~
davegauer
'Obfuscation' might be taking it a bit far, but demonstrating a CSS feature in
_anything_ other than vanilla CSS is, in my opinion, a really poor choice.

It's like having an explanation of a JavaScript feature...in TypeScript.

~~~
bobwaycott
I'll happily agree. I was only pointing out that obfuscation of CSS was not
happening.

------
based2
Flexbox Froggy: A game for learning CSS flexbox

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10652909](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10652909)

